# Hello



## rocketrich (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi I am new to the forums, and I wanted to intoduce myself.:asian: I have been training for a while, I am a black belt in Jijitsu and a brown belt in Aikido


----------



## Kacey (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Thanks for coming over and posting here too!  Enjoy the forums.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to martialtalk. have a great time and remember to not drink the water.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 25, 2006)

Qapla and welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## pstarr (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi, and welcome.
Sean


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :asian:


----------



## Drac (Sep 26, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 27, 2006)

Ave


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  What style of Jiu Jitsu do you study?


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome.  Sounds like an interesting blend of styles that you are practicing!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## exile (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome---good to have you here.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Oct 5, 2006)

welcome


----------



## rocketrich (Nov 27, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Welcome aboard! What style of Jiu Jitsu do you study?


Sorry about the late responce. I study shobudobujitsu and yoshinkan aikido.


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome rocketrich,

Its great to have you on this forum.




take care,
Chang


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT, rich


----------

